# WoodTurner Pro Software



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

Has anyone used this program: http://woodturnerpro.com/content/section/115-woodturner-pro.html

I am looking at it and it is not badly priced.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

No but looks cool!


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Iuse this program


http://www.segmentedturning.com/software.htm

I have an older version so I don't know what the newer version is like. From looking at your link that program is more detailed then what I have but I can get an idea of what my final project will look like and it gives me the amount of wood needed and the segment sizes per ring and that's all I really need to know.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

If go to You Tube and type in Segmented Project Planner there is I believe an 11 part video series showing you how to use this program


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

OK. Thanks, fellas. @dirty-curty: I will check the program out more thoroughly when I get home from work. It is priced a bit less than Woodturner Pro


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Just don't don't get sucked into all of the fancy stuff on wood turner pro, just think about what you really need to do a project.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

It is nice from what I have heard. I have Woodturner Studio. It hasn't been updated since Windows 98 so you can guess how the interface looks compared to current software. However, it still works on my Windows 7 machine with one issue ... the working area on the display screen can't take advantage of today's large wide format screens. Craft Supplies quit selling it because they said that it isn't compatible with Windows 7. Duh? Wonder why I can still use it then?

Even though it isn't sleek, it still does everything that I need. And it has an OK 3-D display that can be rotated in any direction. Mostly I use it for the Bezier curve algorithm that creates pleasing shapes. The author, Jerry Bennett, keeps saying that he is working on an updated version, but I'm not holding my breath. Being one of the top professional artists, he already has a full plate.


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

I was not really Looking at the 3D part of it since I have 3D Studio Max for some of my other hobbies and can get the 3D visual from that. I was mainly interested in the segment pieces' dimensions and such. Out of curiosity, though, does anyone know if either of the previously mentioned programs import/export the curves or is it only able to work with them if they are created within the program?


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

I believe SPP only uses curves created within the program. However if you get the basic curve you can click and drag it to form the shape you want


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

thenodemaster said:


> I was not really Looking at the 3D part of it since I have 3D Studio Max for some of my other hobbies and can get the 3D visual from that. I was mainly interested in the segment pieces' dimensions and such. Out of curiosity, though, does anyone know if either of the previously mentioned programs import/export the curves or is it only able to work with them if they are created within the program?


The output file in Woodturner Studio has a ".tm" file extension. Here are a couple pages of a printout for a tall mesquite vase that I have saved that would be of use to a segmented turner:




















The print output can't be exported although it could be printed to a file rather than sent to the printer.


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

*I Have Spoken!*

Wanted to let you all know that, after watching the how-to videos for both programs, I have to say that the SPP (Segmented Turning Program) is the one that I am going with. The Wood Turner Pro setup videos explaining the how and why was so poor that I was totally lost BEFORE they actually got to using WTP. SPP, on the other hand, was excellent in getting to understand the program. SPP has some modules for lamination-type designs that are added modules ($12/module) but the main ones I was looking at from the get-go are included. Now to let the misses know which one I want for my, now passed, B-Day. :thumbsup:


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm glad you found a suitable program. You will find out it is very handy and use full and probably you will wonder why you didn't get one sooner


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

Yeah. After watching the videos, I think this one is much better and easier to use. WoodTurner Pro did not really have any how to videos for just getting started. That was the big reason I decided against it.


----------



## mopar400 (Sep 22, 2015)

I too use Segmented Project Planner, it looked much easier to use and under stand


----------

